# bluetooth foxconn 0489:e027 not working

## polslinux

This is the bluetooth adapter that doesn't work:

```
Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0489:e027 Foxconn / Hon Hai
```

i've searched a lot for a solution.

I've reported the bug to Launchpad and to the upstream kernel maintainers (but never got an answer [https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=42932]).

Some days ago i've (finally) found something:

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/%5Bsolved%5D-bluetooth-adapter-not-working-0489-e027-foxconn-hon-hai-4175430169/

so I've tried to do the same thing but without any result  :Sad: 

```

emerge linux-firmware

cd /usr/src/linux

nano drivers/bluetooth/ath3k.c (and then i have modified the file)

nano drivers/bluetooth/btusb.c (and then i have modified the file)

make drivers/bluetooth/ath3k.ko

make drivers/bluetooth/btusb.ko

cp drivers/bluetooth/ath3k.ko /lib64/modules/3.6.2-pol/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/

cp drivers/bluetooth/btusb.ko /lib64/modules/3.6.2-pol/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/
```

```
cat /etc/conf.d/modules

modules="ath3k btusb hci_vhci bluetooth bnep hidp rfcomm"
```

```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

rfcomm                 32614  0 

hidp                   14145  0 

bnep                   10456  2 

hci_vhci                3120  0 

ath3k                   5613  0 

btusb                  11697  0 
```

Am i do something wrong?

----------

## polslinux

solved  :Very Happy: 

i've proposed a patch here  :Wink: 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=439620

----------

